# New to FF - Anyone know if acupuncture helps??



## NatNick (Oct 17, 2005)

Don't really know what to say. New to the site - so if any one has any advice I'm all ears, it is so good to know that I am not the only one that is feeling like this. After 5 years you really begin to think that no one else is going through this hell.

Had 5 cyles of treatment - 3 full and 2 frozen all ICSI. Last cycle used blastocysts, still have 2 in the freezer. Should I use them or go back to another full cycle??

Acupuncture does it work??

Anyway bye for now.

Nat


----------



## morsey (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Nat,
          we r due to start r cycle of icsi next year and i am new to FF as well. Some people say that acupuncture is good for low sperm count and fertility problems. if u go to ur search engine and type in acupuncture and ivf it brings up lots of good information i know cos i have recently done it. Hope this info helps. I think FF is going to be my lifeline over the next few months.

Take care Helen xx


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Nat

Welcome to FF. I have been on here for a month now, and have found it really helpful. I am currently awaiting E/C (should be on Friday) with my first cycle of icsi.

I have read lots re acupuncture, seems that most have tried it at some time. I have got as far as getting a phone no for someone locally, but haven't rung her yet. (still deciding)

Cant really advise on what to do next, as this is all new to me, but good luck with what you choose to do. 
Keep us informed.
Have a look at cycle buddies, you find lots of people on the same treatment, or at the same stage, that you can talk too.

Dee


----------



## NatNick (Oct 17, 2005)

NatNick said:


> Don't really know what to say. New to the site - so if any one has any advice I'm all ears, it is so good to know that I am not the only one that is feeling like this. After 5 years you really begin to think that no one else is going through this hell.
> 
> Had 5 cyles of treatment - 3 full and 2 frozen all ICSI. Last cycle used blastocysts, still have 2 in the freezer. Should I use them or go back to another full cycle??
> 
> ...





doyle said:


> Hi Nat
> 
> Welcome to FF. I have been on here for a month now, and have found it really helpful. I am currently awaiting E/C (should be on Friday) with my first cycle of icsi.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dee, only first time of using site and it's all a bit new. Good Luck with Friday, hope all goes well.


----------



## NatNick (Oct 17, 2005)

morsey said:


> Hi Nat,
> we r due to start r cycle of icsi next year and i am new to FF as well. Some people say that acupuncture is good for low sperm count and fertility problems. if u go to ur search engine and type in acupuncture and ivf it brings up lots of good information i know cos i have recently done it. Hope this info helps. I think FF is going to be my lifeline over the next few months.
> 
> Take care Helen xx


thanks Helen - I know what you mean about lifeline - we've been going infertility for 5 years now and this will really help me now - if only I'd found out about it at the beginning. Good luck with the treatment Nat


----------



## dreamweaver (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi Dee, was it you who was asking about acupuncture?
I had my first acupuncture session on Sat...and would def recommend it!  It was really relaxing...They look at your tongue, eyes and face and take your pulse to get a general picture of your health and then put in the needles...but don't worry, they don't hurt at all...you feel them going in, but it's just a tiny little prick.  When they are actually being pushed in, you don't feel a thing, and afterwards, I had no bleeding, and no marks at all.  While the needles were in, she gave me a face massage, very relaxing...give it a worl, I'd say...
Emilienne xx


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks Emilienne

I have a number to phone tomorrow re acupuncture. I will def give it a go. I did reflexology while i took clomid for a year and thought it was wonderful.

good luck

Dee


----------



## Vikster (Oct 11, 2005)

My sister has PCOS too and she thinks accupuncture is great.  Although she still has only had 1 period this year she thought she would try accupuncture while she was on the waiting list to be reffered.  She says its helped with all her other symtons such as tiredness, acne PMT and she says it is relaxing so I think she would recomend it especially in support of other treatments.

Take care  vikster


----------



## shala (Oct 23, 2005)

i would also love to try acupuncture.. atleast to regularising my periods without the help of too many drugs.. and weight loss ofcourse.. its so strange that till i discovered i had pcos i was totally fine healthwise.. and once i did discover i had it, i have so many symptoms like migraine/on and off acne/weight gain etc etc... 

can anyone give me an idea as to how much it would cost to get it done and if there are any side effects for it...


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Everyone
Looks like you are all finding your way around FF and making new friends already!
there is a complimentary therapies thread where acupuncture is discussed by quite a few members, personally I would recommend it and reflexology as Infertility is so stressfull, it can only help you feel more in control, and all the other benefits are a bonus.

NatNick   for your failed cycles. I hope that the next treatments you have are successful   

~Dizzi~


----------

